# Cow elk help please - central mountains, gordon creek, price canyon unit.



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm sorry to make a post that strictly is asking for help, but that is where I'm at :/ I have a good friend I met last year, he doesn't have much experience hunting, but he really wants to get into it so he put in for this tag. The hunt ends on Friday and he just told me in passing today that it he couldn't find any elk. I told him I would try to find out anything I can about the unit (hoping some of you might have ideas...and I'll call a biologist in the morning to see if they can help) and that I would miss school on Tuesday to help him get out and try to find some elk. Please help if you are willing to, here are the hunt boundaries... http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_boundary.php?boundary_id=47

If we can help him fill this tag, I'll bet I can get him to make an account on this site and post pictures/return the favor with sharing his experience(s) on the hunt!

Apparently he has been hunting somewhere near Scofield but it sounds like he has been too high. He has seen old tracks but no elk. He has snowmobiles that we can use so we should be able to get anywhere, and he is in great physical condition so I'm confident that he's willing to cross a couple hills with me if you think it might be beneficial. Thanks for any help guys, I'll let you know if we make it out.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

this time of year the hills west of price up against castle valley ridge often hold elk.

**oops, got my directions screwed up as I like to hunt on the other side of castle valley during the fall!


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree with johnnycake. But even though I live in Price I haven't gotten to ride up there to look at the elk this season. Maybe I'll take a ride up there tomorrow or Wednesday. Its a cow hunt if I see some elk I'll let you know


----------



## OPED (Jan 24, 2009)

The suggestion of hitting the hills west of Price is good advice. We picked up two cows last week. They were running in a herd of about 200. There is a lot of open area out that way, so it can be a crap shoot. We happened to get lucky as they were crossing the road.


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

oped, do you drive a yellow truck?
Lots of elk out there, just need to stop and use the binocs. My father in law got his two weeks ago. My wife should have at that same time but missed. We were shooting at a herd of about forty. At the same time there were another sixty a mile up the hill. This last Saturday we got up there again and saw a lot of elk all over. Finally found a couple that were in a great spot. So long story short, my wife got her first kill of any kind, and it happened to be a nice little elk at about 250 yds.
Good luck


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks lots for all the replies everybody! And big congrats to rosedude and OPED!! I sent PM's to each of you (mostly since I have never been to Price, asking for whereabouts I should start looking on Hwy 6 for different roads to start cutting back in. Should I go all the way to Price first or start taking any road between Helper and Price? Or is there a more common road somewhere else that most people base their hunt from?) I don't show record that any of my PM's sent, did you guys get them?

I couldn't afford to take the entire day off, so I told my buddy I can leave with him at noon and head to Price (we live in Utah County) for an evening hunt. Hopefully this snow helps us find some tracks and elk! Thanks again for any additional info (and please feel free to PM me if you can help with where to start looking for different roads to take off of Hwy 6), I'll post a report when I'm back!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Take the Consumers Rd just past helper before the golf course. Or if you go into Price you'll need to go up Gordon Creek. Take the Huntington exit and then take the first road back to the west. It will wind you up and around above the Price river and then out to Gordon Creek.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

hound hunter I responded to your message. Hope you get it before you head over here.


----------



## Birdscratcher (May 17, 2012)

My daughter also drew this tag and we're headed out on Friday for one last effort. Does anyone know if snowmobiles are required in the Gordon Creek area at this time?


----------



## OPED (Jan 24, 2009)

Rosedude, I do not drive a yellow truck and PM sent to hound___hunter


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Birdscratcher said:


> My daughter also drew this tag and we're headed out on Friday for one last effort. Does anyone know if snowmobiles are required in the Gordon Creek area at this time?


Welcome to the forum. That is very unlikely as there is barely enough snow way up on top at Scofield for snowmobiles. There can certainly be drifts and north faces will have snow, but not tons. Critter's advice is good, look up Gordon Creek WMA, just about all of that land around there is BLM.


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

yep, trucks will get you to where the elk are no problem. Good luck Birdscratcher, can't wait to be able to take my daughters!


----------



## Birdscratcher (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the snow information. We were up around the Fish Creek area a few weeks back. Found tons of tracks mid-mountain but nothing standing in them. Hopefully I can get her on some elk on Friday.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I took a ride yesterday up consumers and a few side roads. Looks like the snow Isn't to deep until you get to the end of the paved road. Whick I believe is all mine property and not part of the Gordon Creek WMA. Didn't see any elk just deer and a couple of hunters who had only seen Bulls and no cows.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, I've gotta say I'm shocked at the amount of response I got on this. Especially in such a short period of time! You guys are awesome. I hope that I can return the favor some day for any of you, and don't hesitate to ask me to if you think I can. As for the hunt, we went out and only had a half day (I'm just way too swamped with school). Cruised that consumers road, glassed a bunch, didn't see any elk. With such short time and not having seen any sign (there was fresh snow, I'm sure there's sign all over there by now) we didn't bother hiking but thought it better to just cruise roads and cover as much ground as we could in the short time.

It was fun either way, and he was really excited to get out with hopes of actually seeing something this time. I wish he had told me sooner that he was having such a hard time with his hunt! Good luck to all of you, and thank you again!


----------

